# Size issues - Buying the Airman No. 1 or DC-4



## Jephen

Glycine gurus,

I'm certain I'll be buying my first Glycine. Please bear with me; this post will be quite descriptive (read, long winded).

I've settled on these two models: the Airman No. 1 (undecided on white vs black dial) and the Airman DC-4. Why only these two models and no others? I like watches that have changed little from the classic it was based on. To me the design is timeless, fitting for a watch I would hopefully like to get many decades of use out of. The Glycine Airman book by Andre Stikkers basically sold me. This book: http://www.glycineairman.info/

At this point in my evaluation, I can almost flip a coin and be happy with either. But there is one issue that I personally am very sensitive to, and that is size. The internet also isn't flooded with pictures and youtube videos of said watches, with reviewers that notoriously have a small wrist issue. And without an AD to visit and try on each model, I'll need to rely on your expertise. Let me explain.

Quick size spec rundown:
No. 1 - 36mm case size, 46mm lug to lug
DC-4 - 42mm case size, 50mm lug to lug

Finding specs on Glycine watches was pretty hard to do, so correct me if I'm wrong here. We have a case of one being a little on the small side and the other a little on the big side. FYI, my wrist is slim at 6.5 inches, or 57-58mm at it's widest point, a little on the flatter side in terms of shape.

Regarding the No. 1, I do have a current watch in rotation that is also 36mm, my Datejust. It's an older model, pre-"maxi-case" with the slimmer lugs. However, that I wear like a piece of jewelry, a little loose on the wrist like a bracelet. I find it a bit small for everyday use. Supposedly from what I've researched, the long lugs and 20mm strap width make the No. 1 wear larger, despite the Hodinkee review claiming the opposite. I imagine that I could add a thicker strap, say a thick leather NATO or flat 4mm thick pilot style leather strap, to give it even more wrist presence. Maybe one of those IWC style genuine alligator straps with rivets might be good. I've blown through the Glycine photo gallery thread and didn't see much of the No. 1 in there.

Regarding the DC-4, 42mm is usually my wrist's max size it can handle. Even then, the lugs need to be on the shorter side. My Speedmaster which is 42mm at 48mm lug-to-lug wears fine, but it has those bombe lugs that slope down towards your wrist. My Squale 1521 which is 42mm, also has sharply downward sloping lugs, so it's 48mm lug-to-lug is also not an issue. My concern is that the lugs, being somewhat long and flat, will result in some wrist overhang.

So, for those of you who have small wrists, can you share some pictures of these watches. How does the No. 1 work with a thicker more substantial strap? (Please share some pictures so that I get a better ideas of what different strap options would look like) Does anyone with a 6.5 inch or similar size have issues with lug overhang with the DC-4? (A side angle shot, as opposed to a head on dial shot, would greatly help).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cigarbob

About 7" wrist:

Number 1 (forgive the too tight strap)










DC-4










Honestly, I prefer the DC-4 for legibility, especially at night. But both are great pieces. The lugs are long on the #1, and very curved on the DC-4. Both would fit you well, imho.


----------



## wtma

DC-4 on my ~6.25" wrist, flat type at approx. ~53mm long at the widest part. Looks okay to my eyes, never had a feeling that it's too big or something.









Cool thing about DC-4 (maybe the same case with No.1) is that it has 2 spring bar holes on each lug, 1 hole is drilled through. That means you have 2 different configurations in how you would mount your strap. Depends on the type of strap, you can pick which holes to use for better comfort and aesthetic.


----------



## wtma

Side pic., no overhangs whatsoever that I can notice.


----------



## Barry S

My DC-4 is still on he way but I hope this helps.

Here's my Base 22 - which I believe uses the same case - on my just under 7 inch wrist.










As you can see, the lugs are angled sharply enough to lift the case off of a flat surface:










This makes the watch wear well on just about any wrist. Personally, I find this 42mm watch to be the perfect size. Also, I'm not sure that my aging eyes would handle a 36mm 24-hour dial very well.

Also, be aware that the watch will always appear bigger in relation to the wrist as the camera gets closer.


----------



## vincesf

I have a very thin wrist and still like my Base 22 and DC-4 (was wearing the Base 22 today - pic attached). I also wear my Airman 1, which in my opinion is a fantastic/exquisite piece, and am extremely thankful that Glycine made this "smaller" watch in this day and age of huge watches. In fact, I was wearing an Airman 1 recently while visiting a watch store and salesperson was attracted to its smaller size, giving a real vintage appeal. However, if I were to own just one Glycine, it would be of the 42 mm, variety (I am caught up with the fad and tend to like larger watches), and the DC-4 is at the top of the list. Just one person's opinion.


----------



## Jephen

Thanks for the feedback so far.

It looks like either size would fit well. The wrist presence of the DC-4 appears manageable since the lugs slope down a lot more than I originally thought.

Still, I'm torn between the two. The vintage size of the No. 1 would be a good change to my current lineup. Compared to all the oversized "statement piece" watches that are in style these days, the fact that it is smaller makes a statement in and of itself. With that fully polished case and domed plastic crystal, there's a lot going on for it to be an attention grabber. Seeing hi-res pictures of the No. 1 blown up on a large computer monitor vs handling it in the flesh are two different things. My worry is that it's diminutive size overshadows all other attributes.

Anyone out there with a black dial Airman No. 1 care to share some wrist shots? This shot from a distance of the No. 1 (and the shot from Cigarbob) leads me to believe it's not too small.


----------



## manila07

Have you checked the 39mm airman 18 and the 40mm double 12?


----------



## r-gordon-7

I don't have a black dial Airman No. 1, but I do have a white dial Airman No. 1 (Purist) scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. So, hopefully tomorrow or the next day I'll be able to take and post a photo of it on my 6 3/8" wrist... I also have an Airman Base 22 GMT (42 mm) and an even larger Airman 18 Purist (46 mm) - probably too big for my very small wrist, but I generally prefer large watches and am fairly unconcerned about them appearing too large for my wrist. However, I found myself going with the No. 1 instead of the DC-4 in large part to try an Airman at the extreme "other end" of the size scale. Well, that reason and also because I really prefer the hands on the No. 1, including the "cheater tail" on the arrow hour hand that I have to admit for me is a helpful aid in more quickly reading "post noon" times on a Purist. Anyhow, hope to be able to post a wrist shot of the new arrival in the next day or so...


----------



## Jephen

manila07 said:


> Have you checked the 39mm airman 18 and the 40mm double 12?


Yes. It was these two I looked at first. 39mm would be the perfect size.


















Unfortunately I researched the Airman more and discovered the two vintage reissues that are being debated now. I cannot get over how good they look.

I'm trying to keep my watch count down, so buying two is absolutely out of the question.


----------



## seisnofe

I prefer DC-4, for me No.1 is a bit small


----------



## Jephen

Well, I'm committed. Order placed for a Purist DC-4.

Feedback thus far was greatly appreciated.


----------



## vincesf

Jephen said:


> Well, I'm committed. Order placed for a Purist DC-4.
> 
> Feedback thus far was greatly appreciated.


IMHO, you will really like the DC-4, but you really would have not gone wrong with either watch. Let us know what you think when you get it. Enjoy.


----------



## Jephen

vincesf said:


> IMHO, you will really like the DC-4, but you really would have not gone wrong with either watch. Let us know what you think when you get it. Enjoy.


I know the drill. Pictures to come.


----------



## r-gordon-7

My No. 1 was originally scheduled to be delivered to me by UPS this past Monday. Then UPS rescheduled it, bumping it to yesterday. Then, yesterday, they failed to deliver it and bumped it to today - but to be delivered at an "Access Point" which they selected without any input or approval from me. Now, it turns out, that for some unknown reason, their attempted delivery to their own "Access Point" failed, so UPS has now rescheduled delivery yet again - also to their self-selected "Access Point" - for tomorrow... Jephen, enjoy your DC-4 - the way things are going, you may-well have it before I have my No.1...


----------



## r-gordon-7

Well, the No.1 arrived this evening, despite two more UPS delivery screw-ups today. Though one of them resulted in it arriving this evening at my house instead of a further delay until Monday as indicated on the tracking info this afternoon... This morning, it was shown on the tracking info as "out for delivery" to the "Access Point" for the second day in a row But for the second day in arrow it failed to be delivered there. Then, this afternoon the tracking info changed to showing it as being held for my pickup at the UPS Customer Service Center - a 20 mile round trip away. Then when I called UPS to object to that, they agreed to re-route it for delivery on Monday to a UPS store near my office - and was shown that way on the tracking info. However, this evening our doorbell at home rang and contrary to the latest tracking info showing a Monday delivery to the UPS Store, it was a UPS driver with the watch... Luckily we happened to be home this evening to receive it...

Anyhow, Jephen, although you've already made your choice, for the DC-4, here are some photos of the No.1 on my 6 3/8" wrist. Out of the box, the No. 1 really looked tiny. However, on my wrist it seems to wear bigger...















(BTW - Sorry about the mis-orientation of the photos - for some reason when I upload photos to WUS, after uploading they often appear inappropriately rotated into the wrong orientation - and even if I start over and "counter-rotate" before uploading them (to try to compensate in advance), after uploading they still appear in the wrong orientation... strange and frustrating. Anyone else have this problem - and if so, a solution...?)


----------



## KANESTER

What's strange to me is the #1 never looks like a 36mm watch when I see a wrist shot, it always seems much bigger? Not sure if that is an illusion or just because smaller wrist people gravitate towards it. One thing for sure is it is a great looking watch! I myself just ordered a DC-4 last night as my years of being into watches have told me 42mm is the perfect size for me. Jomashop like everyone else is selling for too good a price to pass up.


----------



## vincesf

I received my DC-4 from watchgooroo a few weeks back and it has become one of my favorite go to watches. My problem was that I could not decide between the DC-4 and the Airman 1, so I bought both (thanks to watchgooroo).


----------



## wtma

vincesf said:


> I received my DC-4 from watchgooroo a few weeks back and it has become one of my favorite go to watches. My problem was that I could not decide between the DC-4 and the Airman 1, so I bought both (thanks to watchgooroo).


That is awesome! Side by side pics would be greatly appreciated, to see how they compare to each other. TIA.


----------



## vincesf

wtma said:


> That is awesome! Side by side pics would be greatly appreciated, to see how they compare to each other. TIA.


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## wtma

vincesf said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


Great!! Never thought that No.1 looks so small next to the DC-4. I think it would fit my tiny wrist very nicely. I just wish I had the fund to get one.


----------



## tylehman

vincesf said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


I sure wish the DC-4 had the same kind of hands that the airman 1 has. :-(
or for that mater i wish the airman 1 had the date magnifier.


----------



## vincesf

tylehman said:


> I sure wish the DC-4 had the same kind of hands that the airman 1 has. :-(
> or for that mater i wish the airman 1 had the date magnifier.


If you are wanting a DC-4 with Airman 1 hands, you should perhaps consider an LE. This was a watch limited to 600 with a white dial. There is an appreciation thread on this website with tons of pictures for your enjoyment. As for an Airman 1 with a date magnifier ... you may need to go vintage on that one.


----------



## tylehman

vincesf said:


> If you are wanting a DC-4 with Airman 1 hands, you should perhaps consider an LE. This was a watch limited to 600 with a white dial. There is an appreciation thread on this website with tons of pictures for your enjoyment. As for an Airman 1 with a date magnifier ... you may need to go vintage on that one.


i had a BIN offer in with watchgooroo when the last ones of the LEs they had sold. :-(
i have an airman 18 so i am happy... i would love vintage, but i just don't feel i can judge them well enough to feel safe buying them online.


----------



## Jephen

Wanted to provide you guys with a quick update. My DC-4 arrived this weekend.

First, some pictures. Here it is fitted to my 6.5 inch wrist.

This pic was taken from a distance (camera about an inch from my face) to give a more accurate depiction of size from my point of view.









I would have preferred a 20mm lug width. I've never been a fan of 22mm straps, especially without a taper such as a nato strap. The buckle is unnecessarily large.









A close up to show you how it fits under a cuff. 75% of the time I'm wearing button down shirt. 100% of my work shirts are RL slim fit. On the 2nd cuff button, it fits with about a fingers width of room. Keep in mind the nato is adding a fair amount to the overall bulk.

















As I'm not a fan of the included nato, the strap will go back in the box and stay there. I have two Horween straps on order.

My initial thoughts so far are that it wears more tool watch than anything else due to its size. It keeps it from being versatile in my opinion. I'll provide another update after an addition week on the wrist.


----------



## publandlord

Jephen said:


> My initial thoughts so far are that it wears more tool watch than anything else due to its size. It keeps it from being versatile in my opinion. I'll provide another update after an addition week on the wrist.


Try it with a regular strap; the thick NATO makes it ride a good few mm above the wrist and you're aware of its bulk. On a strap, the sharply turned-down lugs make it more wearable than another watch with 50mm from lug-to-lug, and it's one of the smallest-looking 42mm watches I've owned. A Tudor Black Bay looked bigger and considerably thicker than my Base 22 (which has the same case as this watch), even though it's only 1mm thicker and actually smaller across its case.


----------



## Jephen

publandlord said:


> Try it with a regular strap; the thick NATO makes it ride a good few mm above the wrist and you're aware of its bulk. On a strap, the sharply turned-down lugs make it more wearable than another watch with 50mm from lug-to-lug, and it's one of the smallest-looking 42mm watches I've owned. A Tudor Black Bay looked bigger and considerably thicker than my Base 22 (which has the same case as this watch), even though it's only 1mm thicker and actually smaller across its case.


My thoughts exactly. I currently do not have any 22mm straps (either sold with a watch or given away). I'll have a more legitimate opinion when my new straps arrive later in the week.

Here's the thing, if it were 39mm, it would look pretty damn elegant (paired with something like a 20mm burgundy shell cordovan strap). I'd wear it with a slick navy suit without thinking twice. The size gives me pause.


----------



## wtma

Looks good on your wrist. Congrats!
Begin the hunt for aftermarket straps  And yeah I also found that tapered leather strap (22/18mm) is very comfortable for this watch.


----------



## publandlord

Jephen said:


> My thoughts exactly. I currently do not have any 22mm straps (either sold with a watch or given away). I'll have a more legitimate opinion when my new straps arrive later in the week.
> 
> Here's the thing, if it were 39mm, it would look pretty damn elegant (paired with something like a 20mm burgundy shell cordovan strap). I'd wear it with a slick navy suit without thinking twice. The size gives me pause.


It is thicker than the 39mm Airman 18 - but still only 11.7mm. That's thinner than a lot of regular casual watches. But yes, across the bezel it's not small.


----------



## hamsterdams

I'm in the same boat. DC-4 or No. 1.

FWIW I have 7in wrists and I'm leaning towards the No. 1 white dial.

Decisions decisions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jephen

After a few more days on the wrist, I feel that I can now give the DC-4 a fair assessment. As you know, the size of the watch compared to my 6.5 inch wrist was the primary concern.

The stock nato strap wasn't doing the watch any favors both in terms of size and matching the overall quality of the watch itself. I wasn't expecting Glycine to include a nato up to Omega nato or even PhenomeNato quality, but I'd say it was on par with one of those $15 thick zulu straps. More of an afterthought likely pulled from one of Glycine's parts bins. Luckily there's no shortage of folks selling handmade Chromexcel straps. This leather is much more in line with the style and quality of the DC-4.









Without the bulk of the nato, it wears quite thin. It now slips under a cuff effortlessly.









Lug to lug, 50mm is pushing it. The 22mm spread between the lugs also appear to "expand" the case out further. And the bezel, as it's completely brushed steel, you get the full 42mm diameter shining back at you at all angles. It definitely wears on the bigger side of 42mm.









It hugs the wrist despite the lugs extending far out from the case. The sharp angle at which they point down is a little more "geometric" than what I'm used to. What I mean by that is, with the watches in my current collection, there's a smoother organic curvature from lug to lug, as it wraps around your wrist vs sitting on top of it. This is where the thinness of the watch becomes important. It dials down what could have been an aggressive tool watch into something a bit more svelte.









Overall, it's a great watch. Subtle design details all over the watch really make me feel I got a screaming good deal here. You got a mixture of brushed and polished surfaces on the case, lugs, and bezel (including the brushed hands for added visibility). Good use of retro fonts in the in the bezel and Glycine logo with printing on the dial being surprisingly legible despite how much stuff they crammed in there. Custom red date wheel, drilled lugs, crosshatch detailing on the bezel lock crown...

Is it a long term keeper? I think so. But I still think 39mm would have been perfection, as in forever keeper perfection.


----------



## hamsterdams

DC-4 Purist now OOS with gooroo. Wonder if they'll restock. 

Are these still in the current Glycine lineup? I know the No.1 got discontinued...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S

hamsterdams said:


> DC-4 Purist now OOS with gooroo. Wonder if they'll restock.
> 
> Are these still in the current Glycine lineup? I know the No.1 got discontinued...


Yes, both versions of the DC-4 are in the current catalog.

The purist - both with black strap and green strap - have been sold out several times at watchgooroo and have restocked so be patient and keep an eye out.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Barry S said:


> Yes, both versions of the DC-4 are in the current catalog.


Possibly a good reason for any still on the fence about the No. 1 vs the DC-4 to opt for the No. 1 now, while they're still available, as you can always buy a still-in-the-catalog DC-4 (to wear on the other arm  ;-) :-d ) - later...


----------



## hamsterdams

r-gordon-7 said:


> Possibly a good reason for any still on the fence about the No. 1 vs the DC-4 to opt for the No. 1 now, while they're still available, as you can always buy a still-in-the-catalog DC-4 (to wear on the other arm  ;-) :-d ) - later...


Did just that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jncky

Can someone tell me if Glycine changed the crystal of the No.1 from plexi to sapphire? Every website seem to say it's sapphire now...But i'm pretty sure it's plexi. Thank you


----------



## hamsterdams

Jncky said:


> Can someone tell me if Glycine changed the crystal of the No.1 from plexi to sapphire? Every website seem to say it's sapphire now...But i'm pretty sure it's plexi. Thank you


IIRC all the No. 1s come with plexi / non-sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jncky

That's what I thought, thank you! (One might be joining my DC-4 soon...)


hamsterdams said:


> IIRC all the No. 1s come with plexi / non-sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

My No. 1 - received the last week in March - is definitely plexi.


----------



## vincesf

Yes, all Airman No. 1's are plexi / non-sapphire. The most likely explanation as to why some sites list it as coming with a sapphire crystal is that virtually no new mechanical watches come with plexi, so their site defaults to that field or the retailer overlooked that Glycine went painstakingly retro. Also, if their site states that it has an exhibition caseback, they would be wrong with that as well, as Glycine went with a hard caseback, again, I would imagine, being retro.
And while I like sapphire crystals and exhibition casebacks, not having them on Airman 1 seems to look just right


----------



## Jncky

Well it's done. Another glycine coming my way. The No.1 Purist 24h in white/silver. Having the DC-4 already, I was feeling a bit stupid buying this one. At first I wanted a dressy watch with a white face. But I was always coming back to this one. Gotta embrace your 'toolyness' I guess... Seriously can't wait!


----------



## hamsterdams

Jncky said:


> Well it's done. Another glycine coming my way. The No.1 Purist 24h in white/silver. Having the DC-4 already, I was feeling a bit stupid buying this one. At first I wanted a dressy watch with a white face. But I was always coming back to this one. Gotta embrace your 'toolyness' I guess... Seriously can't wait for this one.


Nice, just ordered one myself over the weekend. Gooroo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jncky

Who else?  (Can't beat that price with a warranty...)

Ordered two watches that were malfunctioning this year and at the end of last year. Really hope this one is fine. Very pumped for this one. Really curious about the smaller size and the vintage feel.


hamsterdams said:


> Nice, just ordered one myself over the weekend. Gooroo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams

Jncky said:


> Who else?  (Can't beat that price with a warranty...)
> 
> Ordered two watches that were malfunctioning this year and at the end of last year. Really hope this one is fine. Very pumped for this one. Really curious about the smaller size and the vintage feel.


Same, I actually sold off my bigger watches because I've come to find out they're just not my style, so I'm pretty excited about the No. 1 and it's small size.

You must have purchased one of the last ones she had for that post. I wonder if these are actually the last of her stock since they're discontinued now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jephen

Jncky said:


> Well it's done. Another glycine coming my way. The No.1 Purist 24h in white/silver. Having the DC-4 already, I was feeling a bit stupid buying this one. At first I wanted a dressy watch with a white face. But I was always coming back to this one. Gotta embrace your 'toolyness' I guess... Seriously can't wait!


Part of me is still very curious about the No 1, despite being pretty happy with my DC-4 purchase. Post your thoughts as soon as you have it in to compare.


----------



## Jncky

Will do!


Jephen said:


> Part of me is still very curious about the No 1, despite being pretty happy with my DC-4 purchase. Post your thoughts as soon as you have it in to compare.


----------



## vincesf

The best way I can explain the Airman 1 is "compact". It's truly amazing that a dial for all 24 hour indexes fits so nicely in a relatively small face. It also fits nicely under my shirt/jacket sleave. I grew up with larger watches, as my favorite watch is the IWC Portuguese (43mm) and really like the Glycine DC-4 (42mm), I must be a bit of a "show-off", but the Airman 1 is such a great novelty watch that I hope we see another rendition in the future, perhaps with a display back or more of a heritage dial....
An Airman 1 can still be had at Jomashop or other discount retailers and is still a relative bargain at a sub $700 price, which is less than 1/3 of Retail. Watchgooroo had the best deals, but I am not sure whether she will be offering more, perhaps when she is back after the 3rd week of April.


----------



## hamsterdams

Anybody have their No. 1 on a Hirsch Liberty? I want to buy one for mine, but I'm not sure how the thick strap would look on a relatively thin watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvamos

Not a Hirsch Liberty Strap, but maybe this will be helpful for you to get an idea of a thicker leather strap on your Airman No. 1. This is an approximately 2.5mm thick vegetable-tanned strap that I had made for my Airman No.1. It is certainly thicker than the original calf leather strap, but I don't think that it is overwhelming.


----------



## hamsterdams

Cvamos said:


> Not a Hirsch Liberty Strap, but maybe this will be helpful for you to get an idea of a thicker leather strap on your Airman No. 1. This is an approximately 2.5mm thick vegetable-tanned strap that I had made for my Airman No.1. It is certainly thicker than the original calf leather strap, but I don't think that it is overwhelming.


Thank you, looks great.

Unfortunately from what I've seen, the Liberty and other similar straps are usually 4mm and I think it maybe too much.

I think 2-2.5mm is probably best. The search continues.

If anyone has any suggestions for a nice light / brown straps for a No. 1, please post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvamos

As a suggestion, you may want to spend some time perusing the WUS Strap/Bracelet forum. There are a number of incredibly talented leather workers posting straps of all styles, colors, leathers, sizes, etc. I particularly liked the straps coming out of Buzzard Brain Leather (Will DePass) and worked with him to select exactly what I wanted, including thickness. I own/owned a few Hirsch straps, and in my opinion (fwiw) the quality of this handcrafted strap surpasses Hirsch's quality (suppleness, leather quality, stitching, hardware) at an almost comparable cost.


----------



## kelvinist1

Hey guys, I have a 6" wrist and am heavily debating the no.1 vs DC-4. I unfortunately do not have another 50mm watch to feel out if the DC4 would be too big and any additional sideshots/pictures of the lugs would be greatly appreciated, sorry for hijacking your post OP.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Sorry to revive a dead thread but does anyone know if Glycine is planning on bringing the 1 back? I need it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Jimbo85281 said:


> Sorry to revive a dead thread but does anyone know if Glycine is planning on bringing the 1 back? I need it!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I'm eagerly awaiting Baselworld 2018 (March 22 to 27) to see what Glycine has been cooking up. Hopefully, the injection of cash from Invicta will result in some smaller Airman models.


----------



## Jimbo85281

ericlikeseatin said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting Baselworld 2018 (March 22 to 27) to see what Glycine has been cooking up. Hopefully, the injection of cash from Invicta will result in some smaller Airman models.


Yeah, they need to downsize the whole lineup I think. The combat sub in 40mm would be great as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

I don't think glycine is even at Basel this year. I didn't see their name anywhere on the vendor floor plan. I might have missed it but I also heard that almost half the vendors are not coming this year vs last year!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

I bought a white dial no.1 a year ago and it has become my favourite piece! Yeah it's small, but far and away the most comfortable watch i own.


----------



## Escargot

I find my DC-4 to be a very comfortable watch to wear...


----------



## Commisar

wtma said:


> DC-4 on my ~6.25" wrist, flat type at approx. ~53mm long at the widest part. Looks okay to my eyes, never had a feeling that it's too big or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thing about DC-4 (maybe the same case with No.1) is that it has 2 spring bar holes on each lug, 1 hole is drilled through. That means you have 2 different configurations in how you would mount your strap. Depends on the type of strap, you can pick which holes to use for better comfort and aesthetic.


Ohh I didn't know about the two spring bar positions


----------



## r-gordon-7

Commisar said:


> Ohh I didn't know about the two spring bar positions


"...two spring bar positions..." Interesting! My DC-4 GMT has only one spring bar position per pair of lugs (and the same with respect to each of my six other Airman watches - each a different Airman model). Anyone here know if there is any rhyme or reason as to which DC-4s (and/or any other Airman models) have two spring bar positions per pair of lugs and which have only one?


----------

